# Crisis at the Border, planned? #151



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

All fixed. Podomatic version is added. Should be on iTunes soon or by morning.

Illegal immigration is overwhelming our borders and bringing with it crime, disease and drugs. Was this all planned? Of course it was but you may be surprised by whom. The plan also only works if your 2A Rights are taken from you. Plus Dog-boy is now a thing. And was Sas caught in roaming around Utah?

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-04-05T00_50_20-07_00


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Do we need to switch podhosting?


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Sell your High Point and buy more ammo... for your AK or AR. And don't mention to anyone you ever thought buying a High Point was a good idea...

:vs_smile:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

StratMaster said:


> Sell your High Point and buy more ammo... for your AK or AR. And don't mention to anyone you ever thought buying a High Point was a good idea...
> 
> :vs_smile:


Brother, I have three HiPionts. I don't know where the two pistols are but I can tell you where the carbine is. It's the piece that is in my hands when I hear a bump in the night. It's eight inches from my head when I go to bed.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Denton said:


> Brother, I have three HiPionts. I don't know where the two pistols are but I can tell you where the carbine is. It's the piece that is in my hands when I hear a bump in the night. It's eight inches from my head when I go to bed.


Say it loud, say it proud!

"It's eight inches from my head when I go to bed"? Let's not get into personal marital problems.

I saw a High Point pistol once... the clunkiest thing I ever saw. I wouldn't carry that thing if offered for free.

I'll admit though... lots of folks seem to love that carbine. And the price point is so very hard to beat.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

StratMaster said:


> Say it loud, say it proud!
> 
> "It's eight inches from my head when I go to bed"? Let's not get into personal marital problems.
> 
> ...


When I lay down at night I kiss my wife and then check the safety on the HiPoint .45 cabine on my side oif the bed. That carbine is as faithful as my wife.
But, we digress from the podcast which should be the topic. Topics. Not that shooting is a sidetopic. Come to think of it, what are we daying?


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

I can’t find #151 on Apple Podcasts. Is it up yet?

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Denton said:


> When I lay down at night I kiss my wife and then check the safety on the HiPoint .45 cabine on my side oif the bed. That carbine is as faithful as my wife.
> But, we digress from the podcast which should be the topic. Topics. Not that shooting is a sidetopic. Come to think of it, what are we daying?


I'm saying I enjoyed the podcast as usual! And pulling your tail a little bit...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> I can't find #151 on Apple Podcasts. Is it up yet?
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It won't be up until it is on Podamatic. Sorry. You'l have to do the YouBoob thing.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Man!
I can’t do YouTube on my commute. The train service blocks the content.

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Man!
> I can't do YouTube on my commute. The train service blocks the content.
> 
> Fangfarrier
> ...


We apologize.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

For the train or for YouTube ?

I don’t think either is your fault. 

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

StratMaster said:


> I'm saying I enjoyed the podcast as usual! And pulling your tail a little bit...


My bad. I get all serious when I talk music or guns.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Denton said:


> My bad. I get all serious when I talk music or guns.


Me as well LOL!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

@fangfarrier it should be in your feed by now. Sorry it wasn't there for your commute. We'll send you a full refund for this weeks show.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

I’m on my homewards commute and listening to it!

The guy who thinks he’s a dog? He’s incurable. You can’t get him onto a psychiatrist’s couch for a therapy session. He’s not allowed on the furniture. 

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> I'm on my homewards commute and listening to it!
> 
> The guy who thinks he's a dog? He's incurable. You can't get him onto a psychiatrist's couch for a therapy session. He's not allowed on the furniture.
> 
> ...


Très drôle!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, the crises at the border gets kicked down the street. I see where trump craw-fished out of shutting the border down. Our border is a joke and the whole world knows it. Come one, come all, get your free shit.


----------

